# Full Frame Mirrorless Vs Full Frame DSLR



## Tim Harrison (11 Apr 2016)

I've been reading that full frame mirrorless cameras are giving the equivalent DSLRs a run for their money.
I've been giving some thought to buying a descent camera and it's looking like mirrorless is the way forward.
What do you reckon?


----------



## xim (11 Apr 2016)

Mirrorless cameras are DSLRs without the pentaprism.
They are about smaller size, lighter weight, and trendy look.
If you don't feel the want/need for the pentaprism, go for it.
I will grab a DSLR though if I have to pick only one.


----------



## Lindy (11 Apr 2016)

I have a mirrorless and my sister has a dslr. Their camera is so big they never seem to bother taking it anywhere whereas our lumix g5 goes on all our holidays and day trips. It can go full auto or manual.  I love mine.  My dad made good noises about it too and he is a professional/master photographer. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## rebel (12 Apr 2016)

The way forward is actually mobile phone cameras!

With mirrorless etc. Get the one that has the lenses you might want and what feels good in the hand. Canon, Nikon are good brands. Sony is coming up rapidly.It depends on how long you want to remain in the hobby etc.


----------



## Bacms (12 Apr 2016)

The real question is do you really need a full frame camera? Mirrorless and DSLRs is a constant debate and they both have advantages and disadvantage over one another. Don't go for the size argument that is simply the wrong argument, the decision of one system or the other should be based on your needs not what technology is hot/cold at the moment


----------



## Tim Harrison (14 Apr 2016)

Thanks for your advice everyone; much appreciated


----------



## Nelson (14 Apr 2016)

What have you decided to get,out of curiosity .


----------



## Tim Harrison (14 Apr 2016)

Hi Neil, to be honest I'm still none the wiser...although I have to agree with rebel - mobile phone cameras are getting pretty amazing.
But I'm looking for something a little more sophisticated...I don't have an investment in lenses of any description - well almost (other than a few for an antiquated Nikon FE2 when I was seriously in to photography way way back in the day), so I'm looking for a camera that is future proof and produces awesome images...and full frame seems like the obvious option either way.


----------



## lensworx (17 Jul 2016)

Just noticed this and thought I would give you a few things to think about.

What are the main things that you intend shooting (Landscapes, portraits, Action)?
Having used DSLR's (Canon 40D, 60D, 7D, 5D MKII and 5D MKII) and moving over to mirrorless about 2 years ago (Olympus E-M5 and now a Fuji XT1) I have experienced  pro's and con's with both.

If you intend to only mainly shoot static to slow moving subjects then mirrorless may well be the way forward but no so much full frame.
Even high-end mirrorless cameras (over £1000 for a body only) will still no compete with even a mid-range DSLR (Under £500) when it comes to tracking relatively fast moving subjects. If you are only shooting portraits,landscapes etc... then you should have no issues with either system.

The issue regarding the requirement for a full-frame camera is one that needs to addressed separately. Why is it you have the requirement for a full frame sensor?
Are you shooting a lot at high ISO or wanting extremely shallow DOF? Do you intend printing large (over 16x12)?
What budget have you set for glass?

Weight is also a factor here. Yes a mirrorless body is smaller and lighter than a DSLR however fullframe glass is heavy which ever way you look at it.
The difference between the body is only going to be about 500g the rest is going to be made up of lenses and extras.

If you do not  need some of the above then I would really consider looking at some of the APS-C mirrorless cameras that are on the market now. They are lighter and more to the point so are the lenses. My 5D MKIII and a selection of glass used to come in at just under 9KG, the same focal range with my Fuji mirrorless comes in at under 6KG (a BIG difference when you are lugging it around all day). 

Just a few things to think about, I have also attached 3 images. One was shot on a full frame 5D MKIII, one on a m4/3 Olympus and one on an APSC fuji XT1. Can you tell which once is taken with the 5D MKIII?


----------



## tmiravent (18 Jul 2016)

the truth is that you can make amazing images with any brand or model of camera!
My advice is try them in a shop. Look for one that fit's your hands, confortable to view and navigate in menus...
Is  very important that you feel engaged with the gear and enjoy taking images.
cheers


----------



## Tom (18 Jul 2016)

The big thing for me is the viewfinder. A mirrorless camera's viewfinder is digital (I'm assuming this is still the case?), and I just can't cope with it - I'm not keen on live view either, unless I'm shooting at an odd angle. For me, I need a real viewfinder and it's quite important.


----------



## McCarthy (22 May 2017)

Tim Harrison said:


> Hi Neil, to be honest I'm still none the wiser...although I have to agree with rebel - mobile phone cameras are getting pretty amazing.
> But I'm looking for something a little more sophisticated...I don't have an investment in lenses of any description - well almost (other than a few for an antiquated Nikon FE2 when I was seriously in to photography way way back in the day), so I'm looking for a camera that is future proof and produces awesome images...and full frame seems like the obvious option either way.




Just in case its not too late, I'll make the decision easy for you. 






For everything tank related: SONY A7R II and the SONY FE 90mm 2.8 Macro. That $1100 lens is slightly better than the Zeiss Otus 85mm, which comes in at $4500 and is a benchmark across all brands.

https://www.dxomark.com/lenses/laun...Options=false&viewMode=list&yDataType=rankDxo

It also does great 'out and about':


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (22 May 2017)

Personally I use a Canon 7d, tho my next purchase may well be a more compact mirrorless camera, I lugged my 7d on a recent holiday around America and my neck / shoulder couldn't cope with a full day lugging that thing around with only 1 lens attached (10-22mm). I will most likely go a Canon mirrorless so I can use my current canon lesses via an adaptor.


----------

